# Where to Buy Picture Frames?



## Marube (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi!
I'm new to New Zealand (just moved to Wellington) and was wondering where the cheapest place to buy picture frames is? I would know back at home, but here I'm clueless!

Any ideas? Just looking for something inexpensive.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The Warehouse or KMart most likely.


----------

